# What ever happened to ALECKSIA's drywall business?



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

...and where are the photos Raven2006 promised us?
Steve


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

*Best I could do*


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

And who is this??? Your sander lady?? Surely not.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

i did a google search, the only other picture was of a cute gal next to a round hole in the drywall, thought Nathan might frown upon me posting that one though :laughing::shutup::shutup::shutup:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Boy someone could have given her a dust mask:thumbsup: I could like a helper like that:thumbup:


----------



## ISI_Bob (Jan 4, 2008)

do a google search for ALECKSIA. third link is a myspace page. looks like she's gonna have another baby.

might slow down the new business


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Bob,

Neither of the myspace links show drywall as the occupation.


----------



## ISI_Bob (Jan 4, 2008)

kgphoto said:


> Bob,
> 
> Neither of the myspace links show drywall as the occupation.



I realize that. check out her picture on her profile here though.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

i can't find her profile now.


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

Mannn...you guys are SO out of the loop.

She just sent me an email last week. She moved down to Mexico and gave up the Drywall business. She had a rough go adjusting and apparently got mixed up with the wrong crowd. She dyed her hair and got a deep tan...it's hard to recognize her...she's kinda changed...but here's her newest photo.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.









:laughing:lmao.


Now go take a cold shower you pervs.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey Heritage,
Got any updated photos of Raven2006 too? With your connections, I'm sure that you can come up with a real doozey?
Steve


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

stp57 said:


> ...and where are the photos Raven2006 promised us?
> Steve


Mebbe she is busy getting her business off the ground?  Its not like people were that helpful to her on here.


----------



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

haha my business has been off the ground for a couple years now, and I have to say the guys here have been quite helpful...I've been too busy to get a website with pictures and stuff going yet, but here are the girls of Muddy Matters Drywall...some really hard working girls for sure...


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Now you are some beautiful drywall finishers!!!


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

...and the Canadian delivers.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Drywall finisher is another name for ???????????


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Drywall finisher is another name for ???????????


Raven.

Watch your step here, Mal.:no:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Drywall finisher is another name for ???????????


Dude that is just cold. I thought it but didn't say:w00t:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Where I am from that is how it is done. And that is what I am for. To speak for those who do not!

A Spade, a Spade. A liar, a Liar. A Saint, a Saint.


They are Hot. Gorgeous and vivacious. The photos do not look anything like Alecksias. A REAL worker. These look like Craigslist Personal Ad photos. Look great but NOT like D/W finishers. 

Fingernails anyone??????? A tell-tale sign of a REAL worker. (photo #3)


If I am wrong, then the girls should take it as a complement. Because they look so good!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Check Raven's posts 
(click on her name)
before you wade in 
any deeper.:whistling


#3 *is* Raven.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I am speaking about appearance. That is all.

Looks to-good-to-be-true. That is all.

Where I am from, not much different from BC, there are many businesses that purport legitimacy yet solicit nefaracy. 

Just an observation. No wading involved. I CAN swim.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

I do believe all three photos are Raven. I don't believe 3 beautiful women can work together for long, but as usual, I could be wrong?
Steve


----------



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

Alright, apparently pictures of clean, showered women is too much for you boys to handle. I will keep to the pictures to us covered in mud and dust from now on. And by the way we are all sisters, that's why we look somewhat alike.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Your momma and dadda done good Raven!!!!!!

I meant no offense by my less-than-nice post. Four magnificent gals, so beautifully clad (I am sure not On-The-Job photos) doing drywall is too good to be true. 

MARK


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

raven2006 said:


> Alright, apparently pictures of clean, showered women is too much for you boys to handle. I will keep to the pictures to us covered in mud and dust from now on. And by the way we are all sisters, that's why we look somewhat alike.


Some of 'em haven't quite
grown up yet, li'l sis!
You just keep on showin' 
'em how on the job!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Some of 'em haven't quite
> grown up yet, li'l sis!
> You just keep on showin'
> 'em how on the job!


You just tryin so hard!


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

raven2006 said:


> Alright, apparently pictures of clean, showered women is too much for you boys to handle. I will keep to the pictures to us covered in mud and dust from now on. And by the way we are all sisters, that's why we look somewhat alike.


But, you just can't quit sending pictures. It is a highlight for some of us!!


----------



## Geoff MRT (Apr 1, 2008)

My next drywall job, I'll fly you all in...$200/sheet? Sure. 4 hour work days then the beach? No problem. I'll be the laborer...no charge.

Funny thing is...I was just thinking of tearing out ALL the walls and ceilings in my own house and sending my wife and kids on vacation for a few weeks...what a coincidence...

I appreciate a good, reliable drywall company. The last guy I had just got out of the Georgia State Pen after a 10-year stint. Nice guy...just not much to look at.


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Raven, you are HOT. Why Drywall? You could be on MTV REAL WORLD.:thumbup:


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Raven, do you also ride dirt and street bikes?


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Couldn't we have a drywall convention in B.C. Canada?? I'm betting there would be a convoy from U.S. and Canada with every drywaller involved. Maybe even the guys from the UK would get on a boat and head this way. I can leave work anytime.


----------



## Kiwiman (Mar 28, 2008)

CrazyTaper said:


> Raven, you are HOT. Why Drywall? You could be on MTV REAL WORLD.:thumbup:


*Whoa there big fella.:laughing:*
I hope everyones wives aren't reading these. My wife works for me and she's hot....Just scoring some points for myself.:whistling


----------



## TooledUp (May 1, 2008)

Now that's what you would really call 

_Hot Mud!_


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Kiwiman said:


> *Whoa there big fella.:laughing:*
> I hope everyones wives aren't reading these. My wife works for me and she's hot....Just scoring some points for myself.:whistling


Uh mine too.- Even after the baby. LOVE YOU HONEY.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Kiwiman and Crazytaper, you are smart men!!! Keep up the good work! Keep scoring points with your ladies. Couldn't ask for better people to work for us than our spouses! I know mine is my best friend! Can you tell she is near the computer??:whistling


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

raven2006 said:


> haha my business has been off the ground for a couple years now, and I have to say the guys here have been quite helpful...I've been too busy to get a website with pictures and stuff going yet, but here are the girls of Muddy Matters Drywall...some really hard working girls for sure...


I felt like the drywall forum needed a pick me up blast from the past.
Steve


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Oops, I thought that the Raven sister's photos would show up again on that last post. Sorry (page 1).
Steve


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Theres lots of slobber around these parts.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

nol pun intended but I have some stuff that just popped up that could use some "finishin"....



okay.... pun intended jeeze...


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/alecksia


----------

